# Exodus Audio Maelstrom-21" Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.diycable.com/main/images/product_large/692.jpg[/img] Home Theater Shack and Exodus Audio are teaming up to giveaway an awesome subwoofer... the massive Maelstrom-21". The Maelstrom-21" subwoofer employs an XBL^2 motor, AlCu shorting rings, and 32mm of one-way X-max (30% down point in BL curve) and 40mm one-way mechanical clearance. The Maelstrom-21" isn't just a displacement leader... the low inductance and linear motor design provide exceptional performance and sound quality as well as output. If you want to build the ultimate subwoofer, look no further. This beast displaces serious amounts of swept volume and represents one of the most capable devices on the planet... and one lucky member at the Shack is going to win one!


*Qualifications*

The qualification period is from November 1, 2009 until January 31, 2010... with the drawing being held the first week of February 2010!
Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

You must have a total post count of at least 10 posts in the forums.

Post in the Exodus Audio Maelstrom-21" Giveaway Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing.

Winner will agree to start a build thread in the Exodus Audio forum within 90 days of delivery of the Maelstrom-21" driver.

Make sure your equipment is listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.

Shipping will be taken care of for CONUS Lower 48 addresses, otherwise the winner will be responsible for shipping. Just remember... it is extremely heavy.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here.

Good luck!


........

This is the announcement thread only... no discussion here... use the discussion thread... Thanks!


----------

